# Can Hedgehogs See Color?



## Sunshiner

Are hedgehogs color blind? If not, are they disturbed by bright colors? I'm just wondering because I bought some fleece for Pixel and some have yellow polka dots and stuff. Thank you!


----------



## Sheryl

I don't know for certain, but I wouldn't think so. Evolutionarily speaking, it doesn't seem like color vision would have developed for an animal that is generally only active during the night since color sensors don't work without light. It would seem more advantageous to stick with black and white vision in order to more accurately detect movement of food and predators.


----------



## PJM

I wouldn't worry about using loud or bright colors. But I do remember on a thread a while back, I think that Nancy said she had a hedgie that didn't like the color red.

Ha!! Found it! :lol: 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6988&p=58323#p58323

Guess if she doesn't like it, you can always change! I still wouldn't worry though.


----------



## Sunshiner

Thank you!


----------



## Kalandra

I cannot remember which journal or book I was reading, but in the last week or two I ran across this particular topic and it stuck in my mind as we have often been told that hedgehogs are considered color blind. From what I remember a hedgehog's retinas are supposed to contain only rods. Which is why they are considered color blind. However, someone found that some of those rods contain cone like nuclei. Because of these cones, that article stated that in the right lighting, hedgehogs are likely able to see yellows and shades of blue.

I will say from personal experience, I think they may have more color vision than some think.


----------



## Sunshiner

Thank you Kalandra!


----------



## TheCherryHouse

evolutionarily speaking, just because a certain feature isn't used doesn't mean nature automatically says "well alright let's get rid of it" - mutations are more or less random. So hedgehogs could see color despite being nocturnal.


----------



## ReginasMommy

I don't know anything about the color blindness, but I wanted to say that your signature pic is adorable!!!


----------



## HedgeQuarters

I read somewere that hedgehogs can see certain colors like yellow and red but I dont know where that was exactly. I dont think their color blind and all of my hedgheogs when color tested can see colors. My hedgehogs follow a blinking red light around sometimes. There so cool. :lol:


----------



## Mistie's Mom

*cutie*

How old is this little cutie you are holding? I was here to ask about hedgies seeing colors, before making my new little baby a 'snuggle toy'


----------



## RoseCityHedgehogs

The retina in the human eye contains two types of photoreceptors, rods and cones. The rods are for detecting light and cones are for perceiving color. The hedgehog only has rods on their retina and therefore can NOT see color.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

I think they do see color but because they have poor eyesight, are rarely bothered by it. Unless the color is directly reflecting light turning it to one shining bonanza (as they don't like light, shiny, bright things), guess hedgies wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kalandra

RoseCityHedgehogs said:


> The retina in the human eye contains two types of photoreceptors, rods and cones. The rods are for detecting light and cones are for perceiving color. The hedgehog only has rods on their retina and therefore can NOT see color.


After your post, I decided to go find where I had read about the cone-type (I mis-spoke and called it cone-like earlier) nuclei was located. If you search for Konrad Herter and the Berlin Zoo, you will find information regarding limited color vision in the hedgehog. The findings are quite old, but interesting.

In the 1930s Konrad Herter did some research at the Berlin Zoo on European hedgehogs, including experiments using colored doors leading to corridors and food sources. He basically found that hedgehogs have some differentiation between yellow and blue, and also imply a wider sense of color perception may be evident in better light.

His results were published in a book in 30s and later republished in English. These studies were cited by Nigel Reeve in the early 90s in his book "Hedgehogs." It has also been cited more recently in other works. Including a book titled "Behavior of Exotic Pets."

Anyway, the original Herter text is in German and is Die Biologie der Europaeischen Igel, Verlag Dr. Paul Schoeps, leipzig, 1938


----------



## nikki

I had a hedgie, Aubi, who had a blue bucket wheel. I had a green wheel which was exactly alike and a blue wheel that were spares. At one point I dropped the blue wheel while cleaning it and broke a piece on the PVC frame. I gave Loki the green wheel for a couple days till I could get the blue one fixed. He never ran on it I thought it was strange so I tried the spare blue wheel. When I gave him the blue one he was up and running right away. I swear he knew it was the wrong colour.


----------



## Cloudeater9007

Sunshiner said:


> Are hedgehogs color blind? If not, are they disturbed by bright colors? I'm just wondering because I bought some fleece for Pixel and some have yellow polka dots and stuff. Thank you!


No way my hedgehogs name is pixel too💕🦔


----------



## RubberMan

This is an excerpt from my book;

"
Hedgehogs don't have the best eyesight, but then again, it is a nocturnal animal, and evolution tends to favour the development of organs that are the most useful to a creature depending on its environment and conditions, and animals that live mostly in the dark or dim light generally have poor eyesight or are blind completely.

Hedgehogs can make out shapes and outlines, and it is still under some contention if pet hedgehogs can recognise their owners by sight alone. Hedgehogs see in shades of browns and creams - wandering around at night makes seeing multiple colours a pointless advantage.
"


----------

